# [SOLVED] Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy a New PC, so far I have settled with these componenets:


Gigabye GA-78LMT-USB3
AMD Athlon II X2 270 Processor
Corsair XM3 DDR3 1 x 4GB
WD Caviar Green 1TB HDD HDD
Seagate Baraccuda 250GB 7200RPM HDD
Geforce GT620 1 GB DDR3
iBall 450 Watt PSU + Cabinet

I'm still douted about the motherboard beacuse a 50$ Mobo has all the features I need except USB 3.0. BTW: This mobo costs about 70$

If you guys have any recommandations please downgrade some component than upgrade some component.

I will mostly be using this Rig for Medium Gaming and Media thats why I have a 7200RPM for Gaming and a 1TB Green Drive for media.

I already have a Monitor so no need for that.

I also have a Nvidia GT210 1GB and 2GB DDR3 Ram (Not sure what is its speed), Anyway I can reuse them.

I'm planning to buy the components by Wednesday-Thursday, most of them will be online.

Before you guys recommend me to get a better brand of PSU I want to tell that I have used that brand before and it lasted me 4 years no problems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

First and foremost, replace the listed PSU with a good quality unit. SeaSonic or XFX and 450W minimum.
Get a 2x2 or 2x4GB matched pair of 1066 RAM (for that Mobo). Attempting mix the listed RAM with the RAM you have will most likely result in problems.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

As I have mentioned earlier the PSU is not a problem for me I have used it before and trust it, please don't recommend me a PSU upgrade again.

It may not work but it is worth a shot right.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

UPDATE: I am looking for a 1 x 4GB RAM and I have selected Corsair DDR3 4GB (CMX4GX3M1A1600C11) but the problem is that its memory standard is DDR3-1600/PC3-12800 but My mobo's specs say that:



> 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory (Note 1)
> Dual channel memory architecture
> Support for 1333+ (O.C.)/1066 MHz memory modules


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Using that very poor quality underpowered PSU means putting your new components at risk and no one would/should recommend using it.
"Worth a shot"? Your money - your choice.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

By Worth a Shot I mean I already have the 2gb Ram and I am not using it also so I have nothing to spend or lose. 

Does the ram I have selected work with my mobo

Ram Specs: Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMX4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Mobo Specs:GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 4.1)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Memory support for the GA-78LMT-USB3 Mobo is 1333+(O.C.) /1066.

2 matched sticks are required for Dual Channel operation.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

So it won't support it? or will it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

It "might" work but will run at 1066 unless manually OC'd and if the Bios has RAM OC'ing ability.
Simple solution, purchase supported RAM.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*



gameboy1998 said:


> As I have mentioned earlier the PSU is not a problem for me I have used it before and trust it, please don't recommend me a PSU upgrade again.
> 
> It may not work but it is worth a shot right.


Put it this way, you can either run the huge risk of getting a low quality PSU and needing to replace both the PSU or even a PC component.

Or just buy the high quality PSU and leave both to last for many, many years.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Well I'm considering to upgrade the PSU from all you guys suggestions, I have found a Gigiabyte 400 Watt SMPS PSU for cheap, I know only Seasonic and XFX are recommended here but I think it should be more or less a equivalent alternative. Anways I have listed my rethinked parts below So please tell me if 400Watt will be enough to power all the components.

Now regarding the build, I have rethink-ed the parts and here is the new parts list:

Asus M5A78L-M LE Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X2 270 CPU
ADATA Premier DDR3 4GB (1 x 4GB) 1333Mhz RAM
WD Caviar Green (5400RPM) 1TB HardDisk
Seagate Barracuda 250GB 7200RPM HardDisk
Forsa Nvidia Geforce GT620 2GB DDR3 GPU
Some Cheap 20$ Cabinet
Some Cheap 20$ Optical Drive


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

You can get _a lot_ more bang-for-buck from an AMD APU than a CPU + GT 620. For less the same cost of the 620 and Athlon combined, you can get this _quad-core_ Trinity APU:

AMD A8-5600K Trinity 3.6GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 7560D AD560KWOHJBOX - Newegg.com


Or even save money and still get better performance:
AMD A6-3670K Unlocked Llano 2.7GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6530D AD3670WNGXBOX - Newegg.com


Some respective motherboard choices to go with:

FM2: GIGABYTE GA-F2A55M-DS2 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
FM1: GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Thanks for the suggestion, a pretty good one I must say but these are much expednsive then in your country for example AMD A8-5600K Trinity costs 90$ (approx.)

Does newegg ship worldwide (or atleast to India,Asia).

Now I have decided that I will stay with my old GPU itself which is a Nvidia GT210 1GB and buy a monitor instead. I have decided that beacuse I will mainly use the PC for HD Media and lite gaming, for newer games I can use my PS3.

I have budget of about 110$ (Rs.6000) for the monitor so can you please suggest a good one, but I'm currently looking at the Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED backlit LCD Monitor.

Finally is a 400Watt PSU good to power all these.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*



gameboy1998 said:


> Well I'm considering to upgrade the PSU from all you guys suggestions, I have found a Gigiabyte 400 Watt SMPS PSU for cheap, I know only Seasonic and XFX are recommended here but I think it should be more or less a equivalent alternative. Anways I have listed my rethinked parts below So please tell me if 400Watt will be enough to power all the components.
> 
> Now regarding the build, I have rethink-ed the parts and here is the new parts list:
> 
> ...


400W would be acceptable using a good quality PSU and the Gigabyte does not meet that requirement. "For cheap" and PSU is not good. The PSU is "the" most important component in any PC.
I find several different 400W Models sold by Gigabyte and none are good quality.
If you do not have sufficient funds for a good quality build, the best option is to save until you do. It will save you money down the road.
A Data RAM would also not be recommended and using a 2x2GB matched pair is a better option to take allow Dual Channel Mode and it's performance advantages.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*



gameboy1998 said:


> Does newegg ship worldwide (or atleast to India,Asia).


No.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Ok then what about a Corsair VS450 450Watt PSU.

I'm planning to use another DDR3 2GB stick with the mobo, sorry forgot to mention it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*



gameboy1998 said:


> Does newegg ship worldwide (or atleast to India,Asia).


No they do not. Where do you plan on buying your parts from? Maybe I can look on their website for a good PSU for you.



> I have budget of about 110$ (Rs.6000) for the monitor so can you please suggest a good one, but I'm currently looking at the Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED backlit LCD Monitor.


That should be fine. I like to recommend Asus, Samsung, Dell or Acer monitors.



> Finally is a 400Watt PSU good to power all these.


 
Not that Gigabyte one. Like I said tell me where you plan to buy the parts from.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

That is an equally terrible psu. I am forced to echo Tyree here in that you are asking us to ok a pc for some gaming that doesn't even fit the standards for no gaming. We can understand your desire to save money but not at the cost of wasting more and that is what you seem to want to do here. That video card is awful for gaming as are all the Psus you suggest. As was already said "your money, your choice but you will be hard pressed to find any support here for using poor quality or sub standard parts in a "new" build. What you are suggesting including mismatched ram will most likley never bootup anyway.


gameboy1998 said:


> Ok then what about a Corsair VS450 450Watt PSU.
> 
> I'm planning to use another DDR3 2GB stick with the mobo, sorry forgot to mention it.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*



gameboy1998 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, a pretty good one I must say but these are much expednsive then in your country for example AMD A8-5600K Trinity costs 90$ (approx.)
> 
> Does newegg ship worldwide (or atleast to India,Asia).
> 
> ...


You should be able to find an A6-3670k at a good price wherever you're shopping for the GT 620 and Athlon. Again, you'd get better _and_ cheaper from an APU.

What sites do you order from in India?


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Hi Guys,

@Masterchiefxx17 I can buy parts from Flipkart.com, theitdepot.com, snapdeal.com, tradus.com, infibeam.com, shopclues.com, homeshop18.com, ebay.in (I don't prefer ebay)

Even though there are a lot of options most of them are not good like they don't have good service and prices are high. I like to stay away from homeshop18.com and ebay.in.

Currently I'm planning to buy my CPU and RAM from Flipkart and the Monitor from Snapdeal and the Motherboard and HDD from my local shop as they have it for cheap. The only thing that is stopping me now is the PSU.

@Rich-M With all due respect sir I won't be running Crysis 3 on this build, I only mentioned lite gaming which means playing games like Counter Stike or GTA:SA which will run fine with this GPU.

As for the RAM I accept I'm no geek but I think if the if the PC doesn't boot up I can just unplug the 2GB stick and use only the 4GB and no money of mine will be lost as I already have the 2GB stick

For the PSU pardon me I somehow mistaken corsair for seasonic. How about a Seasonic SS400BT PSU (Flipkart), XFX brand PSU are a rare in my country so thats not an option.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Most of us believe Seasonic is the best maker. There were and may be again some Corsair models offered that are Seasonic but that changes all the time as Corsair makes nothing themselves.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

This will be a good option for you:

Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Flikpart india http://www.flipkart.com/computers/c...74d&otracker=ch_vn_computer_filter_Categories


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Hi Guys,

Been a while since we talked, sorry Exams are near so no time.

I have one little doubt will all the motherboards support 2TB Sata HDDs. I have a old PC and I'm planing on using it as a HTPC but have a slight doubt on whether it will support a 2TB WD Caviar Green Drive (WD20EARX). I have a 450 Watt PSU in the PC.

Here is the Link for the Mobo Specifications:

Mercury PIG31Z motherboard for PC Gaming by Mercury

The mobo supports Sata 3GBPS by the way and has one port free


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

If the page you linked is accurate, the board has 2 x SATA 2 (3.0Gb/s) ports. So yes, you may connect a SATA hard drive to it. Capacity of the drive is irrellevant.

Confirm the board has two ports. They will look like these:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*



gameboy1998 said:


> I have a 450 Watt PSU in the PC.


You have a very poor quality PSU that says 450W on the label and it has been repeatedly recommended that you do not attempt to use it.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

It is a Cooler Master brand PSU, I exchanged it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

The CoolerMaster is better than what you had, but not by much. CoolerMaster PSU's are not recommended. SeaSonic or XFX for insured quality to protect your other components.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

But I already have it, so no point discussing about it now. And yes GCavan I have two sata 3.0 GB ports.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Yes there is a reason. One might be to keep others from a similar mistake and the other would be so you can keep and eye on the psu in the future. Cooler Master Psu's in my experience were the worst I ever owned and their customer service, is abominable. Just for the fun of it go see how easy it is to rma one. It took me an hour to figure out how to a few years ago....



gameboy1998 said:


> But I already have it, so no point discussing about it now. And yes GCavan I have two sata 3.0 GB ports.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Long time no update but finally I have one:

Ordered all the parts, should start building by tuesday.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Good to hear best of luck with the build


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Checking before Buying Componenets of PC Build*

Let us know if you need help with building it!


----------

